# Zoo Too shelter makeover



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone had heard about the Zoo Too shelter makeover contest. I just saw it on TV. Over 900 shelters in the US have registered for the contest. You earn points for the shelter of your choice, and at the end of the contest (in 17 days I believe), the 20 shelters with the most points win money, with the grand prize being a million dollar makeover/grant. To participate, you have to register at www dot zoo too dot com (written like a normal web address, of course) and you earn points for registering, reviewing products, etc.

Obviously, I'm not advertising for the site, I just thought that some people on here might want to find their local shelter and review some products to try to help them out or something. It's definitely a great cause.


----------

